
Show HN: Dynamic SNI config based TLS terminator - chandra_write
https://github.com/ChandraNarreddy/sillyproxy
======
chandra_write
* Supports both RSA and ECDSA certificates for domains it proxies requests. * Favors ECDSA over RSA based key exchange based on ciphers listed in ClientHello. * Hot loads SNI configuration every 30 mins. * ECDSA performance is comparable to that of NGINX. RSA not so much. Feedback appreciated!!

